# Make Logo bigger on Big Cartel Header..



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello everyone i have this logo on Big Cartel Header I want too make it bigger its PNG file not to big just a little bigger.Does anyone know how too resize it without loosing resolution..


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

This is site check it out.. Alewood — Welcome Sorry Under Construction.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

Watch this video: Make My Logo Bigger Cream


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

custeez said:


> Watch this video: Make My Logo Bigger Cream


 
LOL! thats neat.


----------

